# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Kerkoj perralla me origjine shqiptare !

## Colomba

Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni me disa perralla me origjine shqiptare.
Faleminderit te gjitheve!

----------


## The Clown

> Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni me disa perralla me origjine shqiptare.
> Faleminderit te gjitheve!



"Nga folklori Yne"  Te Anton Cetes jane te mrekullueshme.

----------


## Colomba

Faleminderit The Clown!

----------


## 2043

> Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni me disa perralla me origjine shqiptare.
> Faleminderit te gjitheve!


Ne fakt folklori shqiptar eshte teper i perzier ashtu si edhe te tjeret me folklorin e vendeve fqinj, e sidomos ne Ballkan ku ka shume popullsi te ndryshme ne nje siperfaqe relativisht te vogel, kjo eshte  nje perzierje e pazgjidhshme.
Te njejtat gojdhena  apo peralla, ekzistojne ne serbet,  boshnjaket,  shqiptaret, greket, malazeste, bullgaret maqedonet etj. Vetem se personazhet kane emra te ndryshem.

Dhe secili komb i mbron keto gojdhena apo peralla si te vetat.
Zakonisht keto dallohen vetem nga elemente teper te vecante te gjuhes, por gjithsesi  nder vite ka humbur origjina e tyre. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

kam pas ditur disa por i kam harruar,
nuk e di ku jeton por nje liber qe ka nje permbledhje perrallash popullore te gjata shqiptare eshte libri me titull "Me dymbedhjete çelesa".
Une e kam por e kam ne shqiperi keshtu qe as nuk mund ta lexoj.
Nese ke njerez ne shqiperi thuaji te te gjejne kete liber nese ekziston akoma ne librari.

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Flokarta dhe tre arinjtë



Na ishte njëherë një vajzë, që kishte një emër të bukur, Flokartë. Një ditë, megjithëse nëna ia kishte ndaluar, Flokarta u largua nga shtëpia dhe shkoi në pyll për të mbledhur lule të egra. Ajo nuk e vuri re diskun e kuq të diellit që fundosej pak nga pak përtej maleve. Shpejt ra nata dhe e errësoi pyllin. Për një kohë të gjatë Flokarta u end pyllit, duke qarë me dënesë sepse nuk po gjente rrugën për në shtëpi. Meqë u lodh, ajo u ul rrëzë një lisi. Po në atë kohë u duk së largu një dritë që shkëlqente: atëherë Flokarta mori guximin dhe eci drejt saj. Më në fund mbërriti para një shtëpie të vogël, të cilën s’e kishte parë kurrë ndonjëherë dhe mu aty mendoi të kërkonte strehim.

Por Flokarta nuk e dinte që kjo shtëpi banohej nga një familje prej tre arinjsh: baba ariu, nëna arushë dhe arushi i vogël, bebë. Në kuzhinë ndodhej një tryezë dhe pranë saj ishin tri karriga: e para ishte e madha, e dyta mesatare dhe e treta më e vockël.

Të tre arinjtë kishin shkuar për të bredhur dhe, para se të iknin, nënë arusha kishte bërë gati supën dhe e kishte hedhur në tre çanakë. Çanaku i parë ishte i madh, i dyti me madhësi mesatare dhe i treti fare i vogël dhe i bukur. Flokarta vështroi nga dritarja dhe, meqë kishte shumë uri, ushqimi që ishte hedhur nëpër çanakë iu duk joshës: ajo shtyu derën dhe hyri brenda.

- Sa mirë qenka! - tha ajo.

Dhe u ul në karrigën e madhe, por kjo ishte tepër e madhe për të. Provoi karrigën mesatare, por ajo nuk arrinte gjer në tryezë. Atëherë Flokarta u ul në karrigën e vogël, që i rrinte për bukuri. Mori çanakun dhe e përlau shpejt e shpejt supën e arushës së vogël. Kur e mbaroi, e ndjeu veten të lodhur. Dhe mendoi se do të ishte mirë të shtrihej. Hipi, pra, në shkallë dhe u fut në dhomën që kishte tre shtretër. I pari ishte i madh, i dyti mesatar dhe i treti një shtrat i bukur, fare i vogël. Ajo provoi në fillim të madhin, por ky ishte tepër i madh. U ngrit e provoi të dytin, por edhe ai, gjithashtu ishte tepër i madh. Atëherë u shtri në shtratin e vogël dhe fjeti me grushtet shtrënguar pranë fytyrës.

Arinjtë u kthyen shpejt. Meqë të bredhurit ua kishte shtuar oreksin, ata shkuan menjëherë për të ngrënë në tryezë.

- Dikush është ulur në karrigën time! - bërtiti baba ariu, me zërin e vet kumbues e të trashë.

- Dikush është ulur në karrigën time! - bërtiti nënë arusha, me trupin mesatar dhe zërin jo të fortë.

- Dikush është ulur në karrigën time! - bërtiti arusha e vogël me zë të hollë.

Pastaj ata hodhën sytë në çanakun e tyre.

- Dikush e ka provuar supën time! - bërtiti baba ariu.

- Dikush e ka provuar supën time! - bërtiti nënë arusha.

- Dikush e ka provuar supën time dhe e ka ngrënë atë! - bërtiti me të madhe edhe arushi i vogël me zërin e hollë.

- Cili mund të ketë qenë vallë? - bërtitën njëherësh të tre arinjtë.

Baba ariu vrapoi për te shtrati i vet.

- Dikush është shtrirë në shtratin tim! - briti përsëri ai.

Nënë arusha vrapoi te shtrati mesatar.

- Dikush është shtrirë në shtratin tim! - u dëgjua edhe zëri i saj jo fort i trashë.

Ndërkohë edhe arushi i vogël bërtiti me sa fuqi që kishte:

- Dikush është shtrirë në shtratin tim! Ah, ja tek është!

Po në atë kohë Flokarta u zgjua dhe i pa të tre arinjtë, që po e vështronin me inat. Ajo u llahtaris aq shumë sa kërceu nga shtrati, zbriti shkallët me shpejtësi sa nuk ia kishte marrë kurrë mendja dha shpëtoi, duke u futur në pyll. Të nesërmen Flokarta u takua me një druvar, i cili me sopatën në krah shkonte për të bërë dru dhe i tregoi atij ç’i kishte ndodhur. Meqë ai e njihte pyllin si në pëllëmbë të dorës, e përcolli vajzën gjer në fshat. Prindërit e pretën Flokartën me lotë gëzimi. Pas kësaj, vajza me flokë të artë u bë fëmijë i bindur dhe nuk u largua kurrë më vetëm nga shtëpia.*

----------


## Cold Fusion

Lepuri dhe Breshka 

Lepuri dhe breshka i kishin shtëpitë pranë dhe pranë. Lepuri gjithnjë e ngacmonte breshkën për ngadalësinë e saj. E quante plakë, megjithëse ata ishin moshatarë me njëri-tjetrin. Për t'u mburrur i kërkonte të bënin një garë vrapimi. Breshka nuk i përgjigjej, por kthente rrugë. Lepuri përsëri ia priste udhën.
-Hë, zonja breshkë, si thua, a pranon të bësh një garë me mua?
-Mirë, -tha një ditë breshka.
Lepuri u çudit nga fjalët e breshkës, e cila kishte pranuar të bënte një garë me lepurin, që e quante veten "më të shpejtin e kafshëve".
Lajmi se breshka dhe lepuri do të bënin një garë vrapimi me njëri-tjetrin ishte përhapur në të gjithë qytezën e pyllit. Edhe kafshët e tjera ishin çuditur me vendimin e breshkës. çasti i garës erdhi. Breshka dhe lepuri u vendosën në vijë si atletët dhe me t'u dhënë sinjali u nisën. Lepuri vrapoi me të katra dhe u bë erë, kurse breshka lëvizte me hapa të ngadalta. Lepuri duke vrapuar e kthente kokën prapa. Breshka zvogëlohej dhe zvogëlohej në sytë e tij, derisa erdhi një çast që nuk u pa më. Breshka kishte mbetur shumë prapa. Ishte vapë dhe nën hijen e ca pemëve lepuri qëndroi për të parë breshkën. Ajo nuk dukej gjëkundi. Kishte mbetur prapa, prandaj lepuri mendoi të merrte një sy gjumë nën hijen e pemëve derisa të afrohej breshka. Kur breshka të afrohej, ai do të vraponte përsëri dhe do ta fitonte garën. Nën pemë frynte një erë e freskët dhe lepurin e mori një gjumë i thellë. Një gjumë më i thellë nuk bëhej. Ngadalë ngadalë, breshka arriti tek hija e drurëve. Ajo dëgjoi një gërihmë. Hodhi shikimin dhe pa lepurin që po gërhiste. Kushedi se çfarë ëndërrash shihte. Nuk qëndroi por vazhdoi në udhën e saj me të njëjtin hap. 
Ec dhe ec… Breshka po i afrohej fundit të garës.
Dikur lepuri u zgjua nga gjumi i thellë dhe hodhi sytë prapa për të parë breshkën. Ajo nuk dukej poshtë në udhë. Lepuri filloi të vraponte i sigurtë se breshka kishte mbetur prapa, ose e kishte lënë garën. Në një çast ngriti kokën dhe shumë përpara tij, atje ku gara përfundonte, pa breshkën. U çudit sa më s'bëhet dhe vrapoi me të gjithë fuqinë që ta arrinte. Ishte vonë, sepse breshka e kishte fituar garën. Kafshët e pyllit prisnin ardhjen e lepurit, por atij nuk i bënin më këmbët të vraponte. Mallkonte veten për gjumin e rëndë që e kishte zënë. Që nga ajo ditë lepuri nuk do ta ngacmonte më dhe nuk do të guxonte të futej në garë me breshkën. Trembej se mos përsëri do ta rrëmbente gjumi i rëndë.

----------


## [MaRiO]

*   Mendja dhe fati



U kapën mendja e nafaka. Njana:" E maj une njerin" . tjetra:"Jo, une e maj".

Menja tha:

- S'un e man pa mue ti njerin.

- E maj, - ja priti nafaka. - Qe kqyr se si kam me e majtë.

Shkoi nafaka te njani e ja qiti ni guri xhevahir përpara. Kur e muer aj njeri gurin, e kqyri e menoi me vedi:"Shka m'vyn mue qiky gur? Kurrgja s'um vyen."

Aty pari kaluen tatart e mretit. Muer aj njeri e ja dha tatarve gurin:

- Ha qit gurë e çonja mretit pej meje.

E mueren tatart gurin dhe ja çuen mretit. Mreti thirri mishlist e i pveti:

- Qa me i dhanë kti njeri qi ma ka çue kit gurë qi s'gjinet nëpër krajli?

- Kjo punë a e jote, i thanë mishlist, - po n'dash me a ba çirak, qi ta paska çue kit gurë t'mirë,bjere ktu, epja çikën e maje si djalë.

Qoi e e thirri mrati, ja nreqi sarajet e ja dha çikën. Kur hini djali n'gjerdek tu çika e mretit, nuk foli me çikën, po ra e fjet n'tokë e jo n'krevet ku ish e shoqja.

Ashtu bani edhe natën e dytë e t'tretën. Mas natës tretë e veti mreti çikën:

- Qysh po e ço me kit nafakë?

- Kurrqysh, babë.

- Pse?

- Qe tri nat unë n'dyshek e aj n'tokë. Gojën s'e ka çelë me folë me mue.

E thirri mreti e i tha:

- Shka a kshtu? Une t'kam evlad e çikën ta kam dhanë, e ti mos me folë me ta, po me ra n'tokë?

Djali s'diti me thanë kurrgja. Mreti ja preu me e virë n'kanop. E çoi n'hapsane e t'nersëmen kishin m'e virë. At'herë nafaka e pa qi s'munet me ba gja për ta e i tha menes:

- Ti n'mujsh me e pshtue se une s'muj. Teri ktu e pruna.

I hini menja n'krye djalit. I ra n'men djalit shka me ba. Lypi izë me dalë para mretit edhe 'i herë. Kur e çuen para ti, i tha:

- A kam izë me folë?

- Fol! - i tha mreti.

- Kanka gutë çika jote qi ka folë. Unë t'parën natë ju kam lutë zotit qi ma bani nafakë me ardhë ktu e m'i marrë çikën e mretit për grue.T'dytën natë jam lutë për shnetin e t'retën natë kam ba duva për ty qi je ni padishah.

- N'koftë kshtu,- i tha mreti - hajt shko e hajrin ja pafsh.

Shkoi aj djali e natën e katërte ra me t'shoqen.*

----------


## [MaRiO]

*U takuan nje here Ngutja dhe Durimi! te dy per te njejtin hall; Ngutja kishte blere dy metra basme te bukur per te qepur nje fustan.
Ajo e shtriu basmen ne tryeze dhe ...pa menduar gjate ,mori gersheret e filloj te priste.
Prit ketej e prit andej e fap fap fap ,gerr gerr gerr, e beri copa-copa gjithe basmen.Pasi beri
kete pune ,u mendua pakez,morri dy copa dhe i vuri per se gjati trupit,dhe per te zezen e saj vuri
re qe kish bere dem gjith copen.
-------Qyqja c'bera !--tha me vehte Ngutja.--Asnje vajze vajze e vogel nuk do ta kish bere kete
e jo une qe jam goxha cupe!
Por gabimi tani qe bere.Ngutja perplaste duart dhe thoshte <> <>,por
pa dobi.Pasi u qetesua pak mendoi ; Po vete te shikoj pak Durimin,valle dhe ai e ka prishur copen
e pantallonave?.Dhe me nje fryme vajti te Durimi.E gjeti me meter ne dore ,duke matur me kujdes dhe duke shenuar me nje cop sapuni .
Pastaj shtriu mbi te nje pale pantallona te mbajtura te cilat mbuluan cip me cip vizatimin.
---Duket sikur cdo gje eshte ne rregull -tha Durimi
---po ky cepi ketu sikur nuk ma mbush syrin.Pa ta kontrolloj, per bese bera mire qe nuk e preva,
duhet korrigjuar.Dhe vazhdonte te korigjonte rrethin e mesit....edhe kete mire e kam shenuar duke vazhduar
akoma me kujdes matjet dhe shenimet ne fund tha;Tani nuk me mbetet gje tjeter vetem te marr
gersheren e te pres copen.ja ti mbajme me shendet dhe fer fer e preu copen.
Ngutja e habitur shume nga Durimi e pyeti
--Kush te ka mesuar te presesh kaq bukur ,more Durim?
------Me ka mesuar gjyshja,-tha Durimi. --Po si? -vazhdoi kureshtare Ngutja
-----Ja me ka ngulur ne mendje gjashte fjale
<>*

----------


## Cold Fusion

Princi dhe e Bukura e Dheut

Nje dite prej ditesh, Princi, djali i mbretit do martohej…mirepo pak dite para se te martohej ai i thote te atit se do dali per gjah…
Ndersa i ati i thot, -Tani eshte dasma nuk mund te ikesh…
Princi i thot, - Do vete e do kthehem ne kohe… dhe niset per gjah Princi…
Kur duke ecur sheh nje shege ku njera nga kokrrat ishte me e kuqe dhe shkelqente shume,,, ai afrohet tek fshataret dhe i pyet ata,
Si eshte e mundur qe shkelqen me shume nga e tjerat kjo sheg?
Mos e keput!… i thone fshataret,,, se aty ndodhet e Bukura e Dheut.
Princi i pyet ata se, a e kishin pare ndonje here te Bukuren e Dheut… fshataret i thone Princit…
-Po e kemi pare,,, del ndonjehere naten dhe futet prape brenda!
Dhe Princi vendosi te qendroj aty ate nate dhe te priste te shikonte te Bukuren e Dheut kur te dilte…
Fshataret i japin nje krevat per t’u shtrir dhe e rrethojne Princin me lule dhe me llokume, nga koka e deri tek kembet…
Me pas ai u shtri dhe ben sikur fle.
Naten vone e Bukura e dheut i thote te emes…
-Neno do dal pak shetitje!…
Ndersa e ema e kundershton!. - Jo se po te preku njeriu nuk futesh me dot brenda ne sheg…
E bukura nuk e degjoj te emen dhe doli perjashta…,
Hapet shega del e Bukura e Dheut, kur aty prane shikon Princin qe e kishte zen gjumi, ajo e puth ne balle Princin, ha ca nga llokumet dhe futet brenda prap.
Te nesermen ne mengjes, kur zgjohet Princi, e pyesin fhstaret…
-A e pe te Bukuren e Dheut o Princ? Ai e kupton qe e kish zene gjumi dhe vendosi te qendronte prap qe ta shikonte naten e dyte,,, por prap na ndodhi e njejta gje si me naten e pare.
Naten e trete Princi ndenji me kujdes, dhe kur e Bukura e Dheut u afrua ta puthe e te haj llokume prap, Princi e kapi.. me nje here shega u mbyll dhe e Bukura e Dheut nuk futej dot me brenda.
Princi u mahnit nga bukuria e saj!. I thote asaj qe ta priste aty sa te vinte ne pallatin mbreteror dhe do kthehej serish qe ta merrte me vete te Bukuren e Dheut.
Dhe iken Princi per ne pallat… aty ai shikon se ishte mbushur plot me njerez se kishte ardhur dita e dasmes…
Kenga kishte nisur dhe daullet binin.
E bukura e dheut qe kishte ngelur vetem, po priste e po priste, mirepo me kot, Princi nuk po vinte,,,dhe ajo vendosi te shkonte tek pallati mbreteror…
Vishet si dervish dhe kapucin e ul deri tek syt qe mos e njihnin, kur afrohet atje e ndalojn ushtaret… Ajo u thot atyre se e kishte ftuar Princi per dasmen e tij, dhe ushtaret e len…
Hyn ne pallat dhe ca ushtar e cuan ne nje dhome dhe po prisnin qe te vinte Princi ta shikonte qe ishte i ftuar i Princit me te vertet apo genjeu…
Nderkohe vjen Princi dhe me nje here ai e njeh qe ishte e Bukura e Dheut, dhe i thote:
Nga po na vjen o Baba Dervish?
E Bukura e Dheut i thot…
-Rruges tende imzot!
Princi: -Po çfare pe andej Baba Dervish?
E Bukura e Dheut: -Nje te bukur Sulltan!
Princi: -Po çfare thoshte Baba Dervish?
E Bukura e Dheut: - Trendafila manushaqe ne dyshek te zoterise tate, me dhe besen e me le dhe shega me s’me nxe.
Princi po qeshte dhe i i tha: -Ma thuaj edhe nje here te lutem!…
Pastaj Princi i tha orkestres te pushonte dhe e mori ne dhomen e tij te Bukuren e Dheut.
Kur erdhi nusja qe ishte shume e shemtuar, i dhane asaj shume lek dhe nxorren me rrobat e Dervishit qe te ikte…
Ndersa e Bukura e Dheut veshi fustanin e nuses dhe doli bashke me Princin.
Te gjthe u habiten se si kishte ndryshuar aq shume nusja e Princit, ishte bere shume e bukur, se nusja qe perzun ishte e shemtuar, ndersa e Bukura e Dheut ishte shume e bukur…
Dhe keshtu ata u martuan bashk dhe u trasheguan…

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Kjo eshte nje peralle qe ma tregonte nena kur isha e vogel. Shpresoj qe tju pelqej se mua me pelqente shume. Njehere e nje kohe jetonte nje plak i cili kishte 3 vajza. Vajza e tij e preferuar ishte vajza e vogel se kjo ishte e padjallezuar ndersa 2 vajzat e tjera e kishin gjithmone mendjem per djallezi. Nje dite ky plaku do ikte ne qytet dhe pyeti se cilen nga vajzat se cfare donin qe tu sidhte. Vajza e madhe tha qe ajo donte nje varese me gure diamanti, varesen me te shtrenjte qe babai do gjente. Vajza e dyte kerkoi nje fustan perallor, me te bukurin ne qytet. Kur plaku pyeti vajzen e trete ajo kerkoi nje molle ku mund te shikoje tere boten. Vajzat e medhaja filluan ta tallnin per kerkesen qe kishte bere sepse ishte e pamundur te shikoje boten ne nje molle. Babai shkoi ne qytet dhe i bleu cdo vajze dhuraten qe kerkoi. Ai gjithashtu gjeti edhe nje molle ku mund te shikoje te gjithe boten. 2 vajzave te medhaja u dolen nga qejfi varesja dhe fustani brenda 1 jave ndersa vajza e vogel ishte e lumtur me mollen e saj te vogel ku ajo mund te shikonte te tere boten. Ato u bene shume xheloze per motren e vogel dhe nje dite vendosen te shkojne ne pyll per te mbledhur manafera dhe i kerkuan motres se vogel qe te shkonte me ato. Ajo ishte e padjallezuar keshtu qe pranoi. Kur u futen thelle ne pyll ato e vrane motren e vogel. Moren mollen e saj dhe e varrosen ate aty ne mes te pyllit duke besuar se asnjeri sdo ta zbulonte varrin sepse asnjeri skalonte asnjehere aty. Kur vajten ne shtepi ato i thane babait qe motren e vogel e kishin ngrene ujqerit. Babai u helmua shume ne zemer dhe qe nga ajo dite nuk qeshte me. Kaluan dite, jave, muaj dhe gjate kesaj kohe ne varrin e kesaj vajzes u rrit nje kallam i gjate. Nje dite prej ditesh nje bari kaloi aty afer dhe e preu kallamin per ta bere fyell. Por kur ai filloi ti binte fyellit qe kishte bere nje gje e cuditshme ndodhte. Fyelli kendonte nje kenge vajtuese e cila thoshte"Motrat e mija te keqija me vrane dhe me varrosen ketu. I vetmi sherim per mua do te ishte sperkatja e varrit tim me uj mbreteror. Bariu vajti tek princi dhe i tregoi per kete gje. Atehere princi dha urdher qe ta sperkatnin varrin me uj mbreteror dhe ta sillnin vajzen ne pallatin mbretero. Kur ata e sperkaten varrin kjo vajza u ngrit dhe ata e cuan ne pallatin mbreteror. Ajo ishte shume e bukur dhe princi vendosi qe te martohej me te. Por perpara se te martohej ai lajmeroi motrat e saj dhe babain qe te vinin ne pallatin mbreteror. Atehere ai urdheroi qe vajzat e keqija ti denonin. Qe nga ajo dite ato do ishin sherbetoret e motres se tyre. Ndersa babait te saj ai i dha nje shtepi afer pallatit mbreteror qe ai te vinte ta takonte cupen sa here te donte. Po ate dite ata bene dasmen. Dasma e tyre ishte dasma me e bukur qe eshte bere ndonjehere dhe qe nga ajo dite deri sot ata jetojne te lumtur ne pallatin e tyre mbreteror.
*

----------


## Cold Fusion

Mbreti me Zanat

Një mbret, i ri në moshë rreth 25 vjeç,i pa martuar,fronin e trashëgoi nga i jati.Ai djalë ishte pak i çuditshëm për mbretërinë, sepse pyetjeve të tija,të pakët ishin ata që i përgjigjeshin! Bashkë me fronin,nën urdhërat e tij ishin edhe të gjith ata që i kishin shërbyer me besnikëri babait të tij.Njëri nga këta,ishte një këshilltar,me gradën gjeneral,i vjetër në moshë,rreth të 60-tave dhe me flokë të thinjur.Një ditë prej ditësh,Mbreti dhe Gjenerali,kështu quhen në përrallë,ishin duke biseduar në dhomën mbretërore,rreth oxhakut sepse ishte vjeshtë dhe koha kishte filluar të ftohej.Në çengelin e oxhakut, ishte varur një kusi me ujë, e cila përdorej për të mos u tharë ajri i dhomës. Për një moment nuk po fliste asnjëri dhe dëgjohej vetëm kllu-kllu i ujit që valonte dhe tek-tuk ndonjëçik ujë që binte në zjarr,duke lëshuar atë zhurmën karakteristike të tij.Kush ka qën mbret, e di shum mirë se çdo të them! Befas Mbreti e pyet Gjeneralin:
- Çfar thotë Kusia?
Gjenerali qeshi! Duke menduar se Mbreti bënte shaka,sepse nuk e kishte dëgjuar herë tjetër këtë lloj pyetje!Por Mbreti këmbënguli dhe e pyeti përsëri:
-Çfar thotë Kusia? 
Përsëri Gjenerali ja ktheu me të qeshur:
- Kusia? Çfar do thotë? Asgjë!
- Jo!  Ja ktheu Mbreti.- Ajo thot një gjë!
-Po çfar do thot Kusia?-Ju përgjigj Gjenerali me kureshtje.
- Atë dua të gjesh.  I tha Mbreti i vendosur dhe prerë.- Përndryshe nuk meriton të jesh pranë meje. Po nuk e gjete do të pres kokën.
Gjenerali e kuptoi se Mbreti nuk bënte shaka,por nuk dinte si ti përgjigjej! Mbeti i shtangur dhe u ngrit rrëmbimëthi duke kërkuar leje të largohej.
- Ikë.-I tha Mbreti- Por ke tre ditë afat për ta gjetur! Përndryshe unë do jap urdhër të të presin kokën!
Gjenerali u largua, duke mos e kontrolluar fare veten! Në dalje të portës së jashtme, u përplas me Bahçevanin e pallatit.Edhe Bahçevani ishte një burr i moshuar, pothuajse në një moshë ma Gjeneralin.
- Ej! Ku i ke sytë? Nuk shikon ku hedh këmbët?  I foli Bahçevani.
- Ou! Më fal! Nuk e kisha mëndjen!- Ju përgjigj Gjenerali.
- Ku e kishe mëndjen?- E pyeti Bahçevani. 
- Lëre mos më pyet!- I tha Gjenerali.
- Po ti fol, se mund të ndihmojmë!- I thotë Bahçevani.
- Nuk e di porKështu,kështumë ndodhi! I tregon gjith historin me Mbretin.
- Dëgjo këtu.-I thotë Bahçevani.- Unë nuk të jap dotë xhuvap,por e kuptoj se kot nuk të ka thën Mbreti! Këto janë nga ato fjalët qëpërgjigjen e kan në hejbe,si i thotë një fjale të urtë! Po ti mos u mërzit se në një fshat jeton një vajzë e re, e cila u kthen përgjigje këtyre pyetjeve.Ajo jeton vetëm me babanë e saj dhe është shum e zgjuar.Një ditë larg është prej këtej.- E sqaroj Bahçevani. 
Gjenerali pasi e dëgjoj me vëmëndeje,mësoj edhe fshatin ku banonte vajza e zgjuar dhe vendosi që të nesërmen në mëngjez të shkonte atje, për të mësuar përgjigjen që do ti shpëtonte kokën! Mezi priti të gdhihej!Sapo çeli dita,i hipi kalit,i veshur civil jo me uniformën ushtarake,që të dukej sa më i thjeshtë dhe mori rrugën për në fshat.Me vehten e tij bënte llogari, se si do gjente sa më kollaj shtëpinë e vajzës! Si do hynte në bisedë! Mendonte edhe ai ndonjë pyetje të ngjashme me atë pyetjen e Mbretit.E bëri llogari që në të ngrysur të gjendej në fshatin e duhur.Në të perënduar të diellit u gjend në fillim të fshatit të adresuar.Ai ishte një fshat në rrëzë të një mali të lartë.Aty në anë të rrugës pa një fshatar, i cili po lëronte (plugonte) tokën me qe! Pasi e përshëndeti,Gjenerali e pyeti nëse kishte zjarr për të ndezur një cigare,ndryshe nuk kishte se si të hynte në bisedë me fshatarin.
- Edhe zjarr kemi,edhe duhan kemi!-Ju përgjigj fshatari, një burrë rreth të 50-ave,me një bujari karakteristike të një të varfëri por fisnik!
Gjenerali i zbriti kalit, e la të kulloste në ledhin e arës dhe vetë shkoj u takua me fshatarin bujar.U ulën të dy ashtu siç ishin,mbi arën e sapo lëruar dhe e drodhën nga një cigare, duke përdorur gjethet e kallirit të misrit(lëpushka), në vënd të letrës.Kështu ishte atëherë! Duke tymosur duhanin e fortë të fshatarit,Gjenerali mendonte se si do vazhdonte biseda më tej!
- Ka ndonjë Han në këtë fshat që të gdhihemi për sonte,sepse jam për rrugë të gjatë?-Pyeti Gjeneral,për të hapur muhabet,duke e provokuar.
- Han nuk kemi në fshat, por..ti mos u mërzit se e kemi një copë kasolle për miq e për shokë!- Ju përgjigj fshatari.
- Të fleminderit por..nuk dua të të bezdis se ke kalamjt e tu e familjen tënde, e më duket sikur do të vë në siklet.- Ja ktheu Gjenerali.
- Ooo çështë ajo? Unë vetëm një vajzë të vetme kam.
Aha ! Mendoi gjenerali.Paskam goditur në personin e duhur.Për këtë u gëzua dhe e pranoi me kënaqësi ftesën e fshatarit.Kështu që kishte kohë të mendohej edhe për Kusinë .
- Të faleminderit shumë! -Ja ktheu përsëri gjenerali dhe u ngritë,pasi u ngritë edhe Fshatari, i cili filloj të lëshonte të dy qetë kurse parmëndën e hodhi në krah.U nisën të dy,Fshatari përpara dhe Gjenerali mbrapa.Gjenerali e pa të arsyshme që të mos i hipte kalit por,për respektë ta ndiqte fshatarin më këmbë dhe kalin e mori për dore! Mbasi ecën një cop herë,gjenerali e pyet:
- Do më ngresh,a të të ngre?
Fshatari u mendua një cop herë. Po ky dreq!Unë kam parmëndën në krah!Ky kalin e ka bosh! Çdo të thotë me këtë? E kuptoi se ishte pyetje me tjetër kuptim,ndaj bëri sikur nuk e dëgjoi.Vazhduan përsëri rrugën.As Gjenerali nuk këmbënguli më.Më lartë rruga kalonte përmes varrezave të fshatit! Atje ishte një varr i freskët.Gjenerali përsëri pyeti Fshatarin duke u drejtuar nga varri i freskët:
- Po ky këtu? Rron apo ka vdekur?
Përsëri Fshatari u mendua! Ky e shikon që është varrosur! Çdo të thotë me këtë?Përsëri heshti,pa kthyer përgjigje.Por edhe Gjenerali nuk i tha gjë.
Gjenerali mendonte se mbase gjente ndonjë kusi në zjarr,e kështu do ishte më e lehtë të hynte në temën që kërkonte!
Mbas pak arritën tek shtëpia e Fshatarit.Fshatari i foli vajzës së tij dhe ajo doli në oborr.Ishte një vajzë rreth 20 vjeçe,me flokët zeza,si pënda e korbit,të gjata që i binin deri në mes dhe e bukur në fytyrë.Fshatari i dha urdhër që të priste e nderonte mikun! Ajo menjëherë pas përshëndetjes, i mori kalin nga duart dhe duke e ftuar të hynte brënda në odën e miqëve,shkoi të rregullonte kafshën e lodhur.Duke u larguar Gjenerali vuri re se vajza çalonte pakëz.
Gjenerali hyri brënda në një dhomë të vogël, me oxhak,zjarri ndezur dhe në zjarr vënë një kusi, mbi një perosti! Sa u gëzua Gjenerali kur gjeti një ambient të tillë!Pas pak erdhi edhe Fshatari dhe i uroi mirseardhjen mikut,sipas zakonit,duke i dhënë edhe dorën.Pasi u takuan,Gjenerali përsëri pyeti:
- Çfar thotë kusia?
Fshatari përsëri bëri sikur nuk e dëgjoi,pasi nuk dinte çfar ti përgjigjej!
Pas pak erdhi vajza e cila u pruri kafetë dhe i uroi mirseardhjen edhe mikut të sapo ardhur.Pasi pinë kafenë,Fshatari ju drejtua vajzës,tek e cila gjithmonë kishte gjetur sqarim për shum gjëra që ai nuk i kuptonte.
- Moj bija ime! E ftova këtë mikun në shtëpi sepse është për rrugë të largët dhe më erdhi keq që nuk kishte ku të gdhinte natën!
- Po mirë bëre baba! Shtëpia për miq e për shok është e hapur!
- Po mirë po..ky ma ka bër tre herë borxh, e unë nuk dija si ti përgjigjesha!
- Çfar të tha baba?
- Po ja..e para! Kur po vinim lartë për në shtëpi ky më pyeti:Do më ngresh a të të ngre? Unë nuk dija si ti përgjigjesha e bëra sikur nuk e kuptova!
- Po mir të ka thënë baba! Ai të ka thënë: Do më llafosësh a të të llafos? Ju do kini qën të heshtur?
- Eeee! Ashtu është.Nuk po fliste asnjëri. 
Aty Gjenerali u bind se vajza vërtetë ishte e zgjuar.
- E dyta,-vazhdoi Fshatari-kur kaluam tek varri i filanit! Prapë më pyeti: Po ky,është gjall apo ka vdekur? 
- Po mir të ka thën baba! Ai të ka pyetur: Ka lënë trashëgimtar, apo është shuar fare?
- Aaa! Nuk e kuptova moj bijë.Po do më falësh se aq ma pret kjo rradake!- I tha Fshatari së bijës.
Gjenerali tani mezi priste të dëgjonte përgjigjen e asaj që kishte marrë udhën, e që do ti shpëtonte kokën! I hapi sy e veshë, pa folur,për të dëgjuar dialogun që bënin babë e bijë! 
- E treta moj bijë! Sapo erdha këtu më pyeti: Çfar thotë kusia? Unë prapë nuk dija çti thosha! Flet kusia? Ndaj e lashë që të të pysja!
- Aaa! Edhe kusia fletë! Për këtë e kam fajin unë, se u mora me punë dhe nuk kam kohë!
- Po çfar thotë kusi moj bijë?
- Kusia thotë: Do më hedhësh ujë të ul valën,apo të shuaj zjarrin?
Kjo nuk i kishte shkuar kurrë në mëndje Gjeneralit! Prandaj e pyeti Mbreti?!Tani kujtohej ai se për nga shkalla .ishte ai që duhej të ngrihej e ti hidhte ujë kusisë!Tani gjenerali e ndiente veten të çliruar e të pa mposhtur.Ai sapo kishte mësuar një sekret që të pakët ishin ata që e dinin!
Atë natë ndëjtën deri vonë duke biseduar,hëngrën, pinë,fjetën, pa u zbuluar se Miku, me të cilin bisedonin ishte këshilltari kryesor i mbretit!
Kur u ngritë Gjenerali në mëngjez,vajza ju solli kafenë.Duke pirë kafe,Miku i thotë Fshatarit,me qëllim që ta dëgjonte vajza dhe si do përgjigjej.
- Shtëpinë të mirë e paske,por oxhaku sikur është njëçikë shtrëmbër!- ( E kishte fjalën për vajzën që ishte e zgjuar por çalote pakë! )
Vajza e kuptoi, ku e kishte muhabetin Miku dhe ju përgjigj në momentë:
-Ska gjë! Dorë ustai është! Mjafton që tymi ikën drejtë!-( E kishte fjalën se mjafton që e kam kokën plotë!)
Gjenerali e pa se ishte vërtet për tu admiruar,e shum e zgjuar,prandaj u ngritë, u përshëndet,duke i falenderuar dhe u largua për andej nga erdhi!
Të nesërmen shkoi tek pallati i mbretit,i qeshur e i gëzuar.Kur e pa kështu Mbreti e kuptoi se do kishte ndonjë lajm të mirë.
- Hë? -E pyeti, pa pritur që ti thoshte ai.- E gjete çthotë kusia?
- Po.E gjeta!
- E çfar thotë kusia në zjarr?
-Kusia thotë: Do më hedhësh ujë të ul valën,apo të shuaj zjarrin?
- Kush ta tha?- E pyeti Mbreti me një mënyrë këmbëngulëse,pasi ishte i sigurtë se nuk ishte mëdja e tij!
- Vetë e gjeta!-Ja kthen Gjenerali duke u skuqur në fytyrë.
- More..Që nuk është mëndja jote!..Për këtë jam i sigurtë.Por thuama se tani do ta pres vërtet kokën si gënjeshtar!
-Gjenarali detyrohet tja tregoj,të gjith historinë si i ndodhi,që ju të dashur kalamaj e mësuat më lartë.Por përralla vazhdon akoma!

----------


## Cold Fusion

Dreri dhe Djali

Nje dre i etshem erdhi tek nje burim. ndersa ishte duke pire uje ,vuri re ne uje hijen e vet e filloi te mburret per briret,duke pare madhesine dhe bukurine e tyre,kurse per kembet e veta u hidherua qe i kish aq te holla e te hajthme. derisa ende ishte duke menduar per kete gje, erdhi luani dhe filloi ta ndjeke.dreri ua dha kembeve dhe u largua mjaft prej luanit.derisa ishte fushe pa peme, dreri vrapoi mire dhe i shpetoi rrezikut,por kur mberriti ne pyll, briret ju ngaterruan neper deget e pemeve dhe nuk mundi te vraponte me, ndaj luani e kapi.para se te mbaronte dreri ne gojen e luanit,tha me vete: i shkreti une!kembet me shpetuan,megjithese mendova se ato do me linin ne balte,por gjta belane prej brireve,ne te cilet kisha plot besim…

----------


## Cold Fusion

Djali ne Rrugë

Na Ishte Njeher nje djal qe hante nje kacore buke ne mes te rruges po ne ate rruge kaloi nje burre e pa djalin se po han buk ne rruge dhe nuk reagoi diten e dyte perseri e njejta buri perseri nuk reagoi diten e tret buri vinte me nje najllon me embëlsira te ndryshme dhe i tha djali : Meri Keta Embelsira Dhe Shko ne Shtepi Ha sepse perndryshe nuk ti jap dot
djali u habit dhe e pyeti:
Pse Me Japesh Keta Embelsira Dhe Pse Te Shkoj Ne Shtepi Ti Ngre ?
Buri Ia Ktheu:
Keto Gjera Ti Jap Me Qellim Qe Te Kesh Per Te Ngrene Dicka Me Te Kendshme Dhe Te THem Te Shkosh Ne shtepi sepse me at tregon se ke sjellje dhe han buken ne sofer aty ku duhet e jo neper rruget e lagjesDjali kujtohej dhe i tha burit faleminderit shume zotri..
I Mori gjerat dhe iku ne shtepi dhe i tregoi babait te vet se cka i kishte thene buri babai i tij e perqafoj dhe i tha : Te Ka Thene mire biri imPrej asaj dite ai djal me hante buken regullisht dhe jo neper rruge

----------


## Cold Fusion

Mbreterija e qiellit dhe e Tokes lidhin miqesine

Na ishte njëherë, shumë kohë përpara, në kohët shum të lashta, një mbret. Jetonte i lirë, në pronat e tija dhe zotëronte deri sa mund të të shihte syri. Të gjitha malet, të gjitha fushat, të gjithë krojet, gjithë lumenjtë, të gjith përrenjtë, të gjitha lëndinat, të gjithë zogjtë, të gjitha kafshët e egëra, të gjithë pyjet,era, bora, shiu, dielli që ngrohte gjithçka, dinin e flisnin gjuhën e tija.Ai kishte tre fëmijë. Dy djem e një vajzë. Njërin djal i madhi, quhej Trimi, i dyti quhej Fisnik, kurse vajzën, e treta quhej Diella. Të tre fëmijët rriteshin të lumtur. Nuk dinin kurrë të grindeshin me njëri tjetërin, sepse nuk kishin dëgjuar gjë të keqe nga goja e njëri – tjetërit. Aq të lumtur jetonin saqë gojë pas goje e mësuan të gjithë, deri sa vajti fjala në mbretërin e qiellit.Mbreti i qiellit, nuk e besonte të ishte dikush më i lumtur se sa ai! Sepse ai kishte disa veti dhe mundësi që nuk i kishte asnjë mbret i tokës. Për t’ju mbushur mëndja dhe për ta vërtetuar këtë, ai dërgoi në tokë njërin nga besimtarët dhe bashkë puntorët e tij, më besnikë.
- Të shkosh, – i tha atij – me vrap tek Filan mbret në tokë dhe të më thuash nëse, vërtet është i lumtur, ashtu siç më thonë! Dhe besniku i tij ,u nisë fluturimthi për në tokë, pa ja bërë fjalën dy mbretit të tij. Pallatin e mbretit e gjeti shum kollaj, sepse këdo që të pyesje e njihte dhe ishin të kënaqur nga ai. Kur shkoi tek pallati, nuk pa, t’i dilte asnjë obortar përpara, që ta ndalonte, apo ta pyeste ku shkonte. I dërguari hyri brënda murit, që e rrethonte pallatin e bukur, pa hasur në asnjë farë pengese. Sapo hyri në portën e madhe me hark, e gjerë sa të hynin gjashtë kalorës krah për krah dhe e lartë sa dy kalorës bashkë.Aty pa përball tij, një lulishte dhe një park të mbushur me lloj-lloj pemësh nga më të bukurat. Mbretin e gjeti duke u argëtuar me fëmijët e tij, e duke rendur nëpër lulishten me lloj-lloj lulesh të bukura.Atëherë thoshin se, njerëzit jetonin shumë dhe ishin më të mëdhenj fizikishtë e më të pasur shpirtërishtë. Mbase kjo kishte të bënte me madhësin e gjoksit të burrit të asaj kohe. Një gjoks aq i madh, pa tjetër që nxinte shumë bujari e fisnikëri brënda tij! Mbreti e mbretëresha ishin zhytur në lojën e fëmijëve të tyre, duke thurur kurora lulesh dhe nuk vunë re se, një krijesë që ata nuk e njihnin, nuk e kishin parë, po afrohej drejt tyre.Atë e vuri re vajza e para, që kur e pa, u trëmb sepse, nuk e kishte parë herë tjetër këtë krijesë, që ngjante me ta, por që lëkurën e kishte më të tejdukëshme se cipa e qepës. Flokët i kishte të bardha si dëbora e maleve, kurse mjekrën e kishte shum të gjatë.I porsa ardhuri e përshëndeti dhe i tha që të mos trëmbej, sepse ai nuk i bënte asgjë të keqe. Vajza u bind, jo sepse i tha i huaj por, sepse ajo nuk ishte mësuar që dikush ti punonte ndonjë reng e ta mashtronte. Ajo e pyeti se çfar kërkonte dhe nëse ajo mund t’i shërbente ta ndihmonte atë. I dërguari i mbretëris së qiellit mbasi u prezantua, i tha se nuk mund ta fshihte se kishte mbetur i habitur me bukurin e saj dhe të vëndit që e rriste. I kërkoi të takonte mbretin e gjithë kësaj bukurije. Vajza e bukur i tha se, mbreti ishte babai i saj dhe se e kishte përpara syvet. I sapo ardhuri u përshëndet përsëri me përulje dhe i sqaroi qëllimin e vizitës së tij, për herë të parë në këtë mbretëri.
- Mirëse ju gjej Madhëri – ju drejtua i dërguari. Kini të drejtë të habiteni sepse nuk më njihni. Unë ju njoh, nga fama që kini.Fama juaj e madhe ra në vesh të mbretit të qiellit. Ai gëzohet që ka mbretër të lumtur edhe në tokë. Për këtë më dërgoi madhëri, ta shikoja me syt e mi dhe ti them se është e vërtetë. Mund të më thoni, që t’ja trasmetoj edhe unë mbretit tim të nderuar, cila është arsyeja e lumturis tuaj, sekreti se si e kini arritur ?
- Mirëse erdhët dhe të faleminderit për vizitën. Jeni i mirpritur në çdo vënd të mbretërisë time – ju përgjigj mbreti i tokës, me po të njëjtin respekt. Që të të përgjigjem unë, mund ta them se është shum kollaj, por më mirë, Ju duhet të rrini disa ditë këtu, që ta shikoni më mirë e ta vërtetoni se, nga buron lumturija.
Me të thënë e me të bërë.Mbreti e ftoi në pallat të sapo dërguarin, ku i priste një drekë e bollëshme, ku vetëm një lugë shtuan kur vajti mysafiri dhe asgjë më tepër. I dhanë të pijë, vetëm një gotë shtuan asgjë më tepër. I than të pushoi po të ishte i lodhur dhe ashtu bënë. Kur shkuan në dhomë, vetëm një shtrat liruan për ti bër vënd mikut. I thanë po donte të ndërrohej dhe i prunë një palë rroba nga të mbretit. Mbasi hëngrën, pinë dhe pushuan, mbreti i propozoi të dilte të shikonte mbretërinë. Për këtë ke në dispozicion kalin tim ose karocën, merr kë të duash, i tha mbreti. Ashtu bëri edhe mysafiri.Doli dhe gjezdisi mbretërinë cep më cep. Udhëtoi me ditë të tëra. Kudo që vajti pa vetëm begati, respekt dhe harmoni. Kudo që shkoi mbeti i habitur nga bukuri të rralla. Shetiti nëpër pyje me pemë të larta që të binte kapelja ti shikoje, shkoi e shetiti nëpër fusha të mbjella me lloj- lloj drithrash, perime, e pemë frutore. Shetiti nëpër lumenj, dete e liqene, mjaft të mëdhenj dhe kudo ndeshi një bukuri të mahnitëshme. Këtë bukuri nuk e kishte parë as në mbretërin e tij. Mbasi brodhi dhe shetiti ku deshi u kthye pësëri tek mbreti i tokës që ta përshëndeste, ta falenderonte dhe të kthehej tek mbreti i tij.
Kur u kthye në pallat të mbretit gjith gëzim, nuk ishte e vështirë ta lexoje lumturin në syt e tij.
- Tani më trego se ku shkove dhe çfar zbulove ? – E pyeti mbreti.
- O mbret i nderuar! – Ju përgjigj i dërguari i qiellit. Fama jote shkoftë më lartë se mbretërija ime. Ti qofsh ashtu si thonë dhe siç të pashë me syt e mij.Jam shum i kënaqur nga pritja dhe nuk di si të ta shpërblej. Kërko tri dëshira dhe unë do ti plotësoj, me aprovimin e mbretit tim, që kurrë nuk ma ka prishur dëshirën. A do të jesh i pa vdekshëm ? A do ti verbosh armiqtë sapo të nxjerrësh shpatën ? A do të të shërbejnë zanat ? Çfar tjetër të duash unë jam gati të ta plotësoj !
- Të faleminderit shumë për vlerësimin!- Ju përgjigj mbreti. Asgjë nga ato që thatë nuk dua. Nuk dua ta vë mikun tim në pozita të vështira, sepse e çmoj miqësin dhe bujarinë tuaj. Ajo që bëra unë për ju do ta bëja për këdo, që zëmra ma thotë ta kënaq. Për këtë do doja, në qoftë se, keni mundësi të më linit një shënjë të mbretit të qiellit.Dua që këtë shënjë ta kenë fëmijët e mij dhe gjithë brezat që do vijnë këtej e tutje. Me këtë dua që ta njohim njëri tjetrin, që kur lindim e deri sa të vdesim si miq të mbretëris së qiellit.
- Po! Kjo është më e kollajshmja që mund të të bëj! Unë pres të vihem në provë më të madhe, sepse ndiej detyrim për miqësin tonë!
- Po më bëre këtë që thashë, unë dhe gjith mbretërija ime do jemi shum të kënaqur.- Ju përgjigj mbreti i tokës me qetësi.
- Atëhere dëgjo – i thotë i dërguari i mbretit të qiellit. Unë do ngjis në gjoksin e fëmijve të tu,të gjith fisit tënd dhe gjith mbretërisë tënde, fytyrën e mbretit të qiellit. Kjo do trashëgohet brez pas brezi dhe do dallohet aq sa, secili do njihet se i përket mbretërisë tënde. Sikur edhe gjuhën të ngatërojnë, sikur edhe kufijtë të gllabërojnë, sikur edhe fëmijtë tu rrëmbejnë, ata përsëri do njihen nga shënja e përbashkët, dhe shum shpejt do ta mësojnë se i përkasin të njëjtit fis.Me anë të kësaj shënje, asnjëherë mbreti i qiellit nuk do jet në luftë me mbretërin tënde, por do jet në krahun tuaj, kundër çdo të ligu që kërkon t’ju groposë. Bekuar qofshi bres pas brezi. Fisnikërija dhe miqësija juaj do jet e pa vdekëshme.
Këto tha i dërguari i mbretëris së qiellit dhe hapi flatrat dhe fluturoi lart, shum lart, saqë u zhduk nga sytë e të gjithëve.
Nuk kaloi shumë dhe fëmijët e mbretit e ndienin vehten sikur do fluturonin. Kishin shum dëshirë të rendënin nëpër lëndinat, nëpër pyjet, nëpër malet e mbretërisë. Befas ndienin një lloj force që nuk e kuptonin nga ju vinte.Atëherë ishte behar dhe aty pranë pallatit kalonte një lum i rrëmbyeshëm dhe i kulluar si qelibar. Trimi, djali i madh që atëherë ishte vetëm pesëmbëdhjet vjeç, kishte filluar bile ti djersinte edhe mustaqja, i thotë vëllait më të vogël, Fisnikut, i cili ishte trembëdhjet vjeç dhe me trup, pothuaj se e arrinte vëllain e madh, i thotë pra që, të mernin motrën dhjetë vjeçare Diellën, e të shkonin në lumë për t’u larë. Dëshirë kishin të tre, por duhej ti mernin leje babait për këtë. Mbreti nuk ua prishi por i porositi të kishin kujdes nga lumi, sepse ishte i rrëmbyeshëm. Të tre fëmijët rendën drejt lumit. Kur shkuan atje filluan ti flaknin rrobat sa andej këtej dhe mezi prisnin të zhyteshin në ujin e kulluar të lumit. Pa pritur, fisniku vuri re në gjoksin e vëllait të tij, një kokë zogu e cila ngjante shumë me Shqiponjën e pa aritëshme dhe të fuqishme të majave të larta. Fisniku u habit me këtë dhe akoma nuk po hiqte këmishën nga çudija! 
- Pa më thuaj vëlla i dashur – thotë Fisniku- si u gjend kjo kokë zogu kaq krenare dhe kaq e bukur në gjoksin tënd ?
- Nuk e di i dashur vëlla ! Unë tani po e shikoj për vehte !- U përgjigj i habitur Trimi. Atë moment Fisniku heq këmishën rrëmbimëthi për të ndjekur shëmbullin e të vëllait. Sytë e Trimit ishin përqëndruar tek gjoksi i të vëllait, mos edhe ai kishte ndonjë ndryshim! Çudija ndodhi dhe ata ngelën për një çast të shtangur sepse e njëjta gjë ishte e vizatuar edhe tek gjoksi i tij. Ata nuk dinin se që kur dhe nga vinte kjo! 
- Po ti motër e dashur, – e pyeti Trimi, a e ke parë veten, mos vallë jemi të gjith të vizatuar dhe ne nuk dim gjë ? 
Pa e zgjatur Diella vetë, hoqi bluzën prej lini të hollë, të qëndisur me fije ari, por ç’të shihte !? Edhe ajo si vëllezërit e saj, mbante një kokë zogu në gjoksin e saj. Për momentin ajo u trishtua dhe filloi të qante, sepse i dukej se shëmtonte vehten, pamvarsishtl se ajo ishte e vizatuar me ngjyrat e arit dhe shkëlqente nga dielli. Përsëri syri i Shqiponjës dukej sikur ishte e gjallë dhe lëviste.Atëherë do shkojmë të pyesim prindërit thanë me njëri tjetërin dhe u nisën me vrap për tek prindërit. Prindërit i gjetën nën hijen e një peme të madhe në kopësht, të cilët po rrinin të përqafuar. Mbretëresha i pa fëmijët që po rendënin drejt tyre dhe u doli para e shqetësuar, sepse diçka kishte ndodhur. Baba ,Mama, thërrisnin ata në një gojë.Shiko çfar kemi ! E kemi të tre njësoj ! Kush na e bëri ?
- Çfar kini ? Ç’është ajo gjë ?- i pyet mbretëresha e shqetësuar.
- Shiko këtu mami, shiko çfar kam, – thoshte vajza duke i treguar gjoksin. Edhe vëllezërit kështu e kanë !
- Shiko baba – thoshin djemtë ! Sot e pamë dhe u çuditëm ! Ç’është kjo ? Ç’do të thotë kjo ? 
- Mbreti i pa me vëmëndje dhe vuri buzën në gaz..Zbërtheu kopsat prej ari të këmishës dhe tregoi edhe gjoksin e tij.Enjëjta figurë dallohej edhe në gjoksin e tij. Atëherë e kuptoi se kush na qënkësh mbreti i qiellit. “Ndryshe nuk kishte mënyrë tjetër të njihesha dhe të lidhja miqësi me mbretin e lirë” – mendoi mbreti i tokës i gëzuar. Atëherë nisi ti sqaronte edhe fëmijët se, kjo ishte dëshira e tij, që t’ua linte trashëgim brezave, që të dalloheshin si zogjtë e Shqiponjës.Ai dha urdhër që të bëhej kontroll në gjith mbretërin e tij. Me shpejtësi nisi lajmëtarët anë e mbanë mbretërisë. Lajmëtarët u nisën dhe shum shpejt erdhën me të njëjtën përgjigje.
- Mbret i nderuar, – J’u përgjigjën lajmëtarët në një gojë. Çudija ndodh në gjith mbretërinë. 
- Kjo tregon se ne, i përkasim të njëjtit fis, jemi një gjak, ndaj duhet të bashkohemi, e ti bëhemi krah njëri tjetërit. Ashtu siç i mbron Shqiponja zogjt e saj – vazhdoi mbreti, – ashtu edhe ne duhet të mbrojmë njëri tjetërin, sepse në tokë nuk është vetëm mbretërija jonë dhe mbase dikush nuk kënaqet me pjesën që i takon.Këtej e tutje kjo shënjë do të jetë Flamuri i fisit e kombit tonë – U tha mbreti i tokës me sytë të përlotur. 
Të gjithë u bindën dhe e panë se mbreti kishte të drejtë. Lumturija nuk vinte vetëm nga një njeri i fort apo i pasur. Lumturija ndërtohej kur i gjithë fisi, i gjithë populli bashkohej e ndërtonte jetën e lumtur. Atëherë mbahet mënd se është bërë një gosti shum e madhe. Mbreti dha urdhër të festohej në gjith mbretërin e tija. Kush të dëshiroj, tha ai, mund të vijë e ta festoj këtu në pallatin tim. Çdo gjë do të jetë e qerasur nga mua. Mbahet mënd, e ka ardhur gojë më gojë se, u bë një banket i madh, që nuk ishte parë asnjëherë. Muzika nuk pushoi shtatë ditë e shtatë netë. Kënga e vallja gjëmonte sa tundeshin malet. Atëherë është kërcyer për her të parë edhe vallja e shqipeve, që ka arritur deri në ditët tona!Të huajt kan bërë shum luftë, për ta zhdukur e për ta mohuar, por asnjëherë nuk kan mundur!
Vitet kalonin dhe fëmijët e mbretit rriteshin e zbukuroheshin. Tanimë Trimi me Fisnikun ishin burrëruar dhe dukeshin më të hijshëm kur vishnin armët dhe hipnin nëpër kuaj.Edhe motra e tyre Diella, ishte zbukuruar e kishte hedhur shtat të bukur vashëror. Ajo ngjante me një zanë të vërtetë kur vishej me të bardha dhe vendoste kurorë lulesh në kokë. Flokët e saja e kalonin ndriçimin e arit, thoshin të vjetërit. Deri atëherë, ditët e lumtura nuk kishin të numuruar.
Kaluan disa kohë dhe në pallatin e mbretit u paraqit një udhëtar, i lodhur e i këputur, nga rruga e gjatë.Ai ishte një djal i ri, gati në moshën e djemve të mbretit. Vinte pak më i zeshkët në fytyrë, me flokë të zes e të shtruar dhe në trup më i shkurtër. E fliste gjuhën e kësaj mbretërije, por tha se në mbretërin e tij flisnin edhe një gjuhë pak të ndryshme nga kjo, e cila sa po vinte, e po bëhej më e përdorëshme. Ai kërkoi të fliste me mbretin dhe njerzit e çuan menjëherë. 
Edhe këtë e thotë përalla, e tregojnë më të vjetërit dhe ne do vazhdojmë ta tregojmë. Ai djali udhëtar, i sapo ardhur që takoi mbretin, kishte dëgjuar për besën dhe për bujarin e mbretit ndaj kishte vendosur t’i kërkonte hapur një nder. Ai e sqaroi mbretin se kishte udhëtuar dit e natë, kishte kaptuar dete, male, lumenj e përrenj, gjersa arriti këtu. Nga mbretërija e tij ishte larguar sepse dikush i kishte rrëmbyer atë që ai dashuronte më shumë se jetën e tij. Nuk kishte më vënd për të në atë mbretëri.Ai i tha se nuk kishte parë asnjëherë një mbret kaq njerëzor dhe me gjykim të lartë.I tregoi se, mbreti i tij ishte cigun dhe i pa ngopur.Ai për çdo ditë jepte urdhëra për pushtime të reja. I përzinte të varfërit nga tokat e tyre.Ai mblidhte vetëm ar dhe vajza të bukura.Ai mbante të burgosura vajza si ylli i mëngjesit.Ai ishte një mbret pa mënt e pa zemër.Ç’mëndurija e tij nuk kishte kufij.Kur bërtiste ai, tundej gjithë pallati.Ai mendonte vetëm për vehten e tija dhe të gjithëve ua kishte me hile. Asnjërin nuk besonte as për këtë jetë, e as për atë jetë.Ngaqë kishte frikë kur të vdiste, kishte filluar të mendonte se si do mbyllej brënda varrit pa mundur dikush ta ç’varroste.Për këtë kishte mbledhur skllevër ngado, të punonin për të.
Mbreti rrinte dhe e dëgjonte me vëmëndje.Mbretëresha në krah të tij, nxirrte shpesh nganjë ofshamë mallëngjimi, nga tregimi i të ardhurit nga rruga e largët.
Tregimet e mija nuk mbarojnë, por nderi që do të kërkoj është ky; meqënse pashë, se ka edhe njerëz me zemër në këtë botë,ose më pranoni të jetoj e të shërbej në ushtrinë tuaj, ose vras vehten, sepse mbrapsht nuk kthehem më.
Mbreti mbasi e dëgjoj me vëmëndje, i tha të priste përgjigjen ditën e nesërme, të mendohej edhe një herë për hapin që do hidhte, sepse nuk mund të luhej me jetën dhe vendimi duhej të ishte jetik.Asnjë nuk është i tepërt në këtë jetë, e të gjith duhet ta jetojnë, pamvarsishtë, se jeta ka vështirësit e saja. “Kali i mirë provohet në të përpjeme”, mbaje mënd këtë dhe “miku i mirë provohet në ditë të vështira”.Kaq i tha mbreti dhe u largua, për ta lënë tjetërin të mendohej.
Ditën e nesërme e thirri vetë të huajin dhe e pyeti nëse ishte menduar.
- U mendova i nderuar mbret dhe jam i vendosur të mbaj fjalën që ju thashë dje.- Ju përgjigj i huaj.
- Atëherë mirëse erdhe! Të uroj fat dhe qofsh i lumtur këtej e tutje.Uroj të mos ndjehesh i vetmuar mes njerëzve beharë të kësaj mbretërije.
Që nga ajo ditë kaluan disa vite. I huaj u bë si i shtëpisë. Zuri shoqëri dhe nderohej për zgjuarësi e trimëri. Nuk ngelej mbrapa dhe fjalën e dhënë e mbante.Ishte gjithmon i pa përtuar e punëtor.
Vitet binin edhe ndryshimet në shoqërin e fëmijve të mbretit. Mjaftë udhëtar vinin e kërkonin miqësi herë për njërin e herë për tjetërin djalë. Dikush thoshte se njihte një lule të bukur, e cila do mbushte me aromë të mirë tërë mbretërinë.Dikush thoshte se njihte një zanë, e cila do lëshonte dritë kur të hynte në pallat. Dikush kërkonte vajzën për një bir mbreti, për një kalorës të zotin, për një bir divi, i cili vetëm me një lëvizje të vetullave e mposhtëte kundërshtarin.
Të tregoshë e të përshkruash se si u njohën, se si dhanë fjalën, se si lidhën zemrat që të dy djemtë e mbretit, kjo është një përrallë më vehte.Është një histori kaq e bukur, saqë nuk ngopesh ta dëgjosh, nuk ndien të ngopur, nga ai tregim magjik. Por jo më pak i bukur është tregimi, për njohjen e vajzës së mbretit dhe që për herë të parë vendosim ta tregojmë, me lejen e vetë princeshës dhe të mbretëreshës.
Një ditë prej ditësh…! Ditë e bukur behari…! Gjinkallat zhurmonin, e dielli shkëlqente si asnjëherë tjetër!Fëmijët e mbretit kishin shkuar në lumin e madh, që shkonte në rrëzë të kodrës, mbi të cilën ishte ngritur pallati i madh.Kodër i thënçin,sepse nuk ishte as 300 – 500 këmbë lartësija më e madhe që nga lumi.Me shoqërin e disa oborrtarëve, shkonte me ta edhe i Huaj. Kështu e thotë përralla, mbase kurrë nuk ja mësuan emrin ose, ai që ndërtoi përrallën nuk na e thotë, por dimë se për një kohë mjaft të gjatë, atë kështu e thërrisnin. Mbase ngaqë ishte i pari i huaj që mbahet mënd, të ketë ardhur, apo të ketë sjellë ndryshime në mbretërin e shqiponjave, siç nisën ta thërrisnin më pas, e që sot e kësaj dite gëzon këtë emër.Sido që të jetë përralla na thotë të ndjekim vazhdimin e saj, sepse ka diçka të bukur për të na treguar.I huaj na ishte veç gjuetar edhe një notar e peshkatar i zoti. Ai thoshte se ishte rritur me ujin, sepse mbretërija e tij rrethohej nga të katër anët me ujë.Uji i pëlqente shumë edhe Diellës, ndaj ajo shpesh futej nëpër guva nënujore dhe me një shtizë me majë të mprehtë në dorën e saj vriste ndonjë peshk, të cilët ishin mjaft të shijshëm të pjekur, e të shoqëruar me lëng qershije e rrushi, që ja kalonte mjaltit.Kështu bëri dhe atë ditë Diella. Ta kishte ënda ta shikoje kur zhytej, atë trup të bukur, si ndonjë delfin. Ishte e shkathët dhe i çante në drejtim të kundërt dallgët e lumit. Diella ishte vetëm shtatëmbëdhjet vjeçe, por format e trupit të saj linin pa mënd cilindo mashkull e femër që e shikonte.U zhyt në një guvë si zakonisht dhe të gjithë prisnin të shikonin ndonjë peshk të madh, por për çudi jo vetëm peshku, por edhe vetë Diella, po vononin të dilnin mbi ujë.Të gjithë u shqetësuan kur panë disa flluska ajëri të dilnin në sipërfaqe të ujit.Si i stërvitur që ishte në këto raste, i huaj nuk priti, por u zhyt në vëndin ku ishte zhytur Diella dhe mbas pak doli me të në krahë.Kur e panë kështu vëllezërit e Diellës, u hodhën ta merrnin dhe e nxuar me shpejtësi në breg të lumit, duke e falanderuar të huajin për aktin e tij fisnik.Ajo kishte pirë mjaft ujë, të cilin e detyruan ta nxirrte, duke e vënë përmbys mbi gju.Mbas pak erdhi në vehte dhe tregoi se ishte mpleksur keq në disa rrëngjishte, ku nuk mundi të çlirohej dhe e humbi toruan.Kush ishte që e ndihmoj ta gjenin ?- Pyeti kureshtare. I treguan se u hodh dhe e shpëtoi i Huaj. Ajo e falenderoi duke i shtërnguar dorën.Që nga ajo ditë shoqërija e tyre mori drejtim tjetër. Besa shlyhet me besë. Ndaj ata i shikoje më shpesh të shoqëruar.Ditët kalonin dhe i huaj ndiente se të gjithë e preferonin dhe e besonin.Mbrekullija e lumturisë së një njeriu është atëherë kur zemra e shokut rreh si e tij.
Vajza e donte pranë të huajin,ndaj e merrte gjatë shetitjeve, mbrëmjeve verore nëpër pyll. Koha ishte e ngrohtë dhe hëna ishte e plotë.
Thonë se hëna e sapo dalë u bë ziliqare për bukurin e vajzës, ndaj i çoi një gjarrpër mbi një degë peme, në fund të së cilës vajza shkoi të këpusë një lule shum të bukur, e cila kishte mbirë e kundërmonte aromë të freskët.I Huaj që nuk ja ndante sytë, pa pritur e pa gjarrpërin në degë dhe me një hedhje të shpejtë e rrëmbeu vajzën me të majtën dhe me dorën e djathtë ja mbërtheu kokën gjarpërit në degë të pemës, me thikën që mbante në brez.Vajza u hutua për një çast dhe shtangu me lulen në dorë, po kur e pa skenën, atëherë ashtu siç ishte në krahët e tij ,me gjith shpirt e puthi të Huajin, si nuk kishte puthur kurrë në jetën e saj.
Thonë disa të tjerë se hëna e bëri si kurth, për t’u puthur ata të dy! Që ishin të përvëluar për atë puthje mjaltë, nga buzë, që vetëm flladi i ëmbël flinte mbi to!
Ashtu si flladi i ëmbël flë mbi buzë të pa fajshme, vazhdon përralla e gurgullon, si ujët e burimit në gushtë. Na ishte njëherë …! Një herë e një kohë…! Kur bota ishte e lirë. Vërtet e lirë dhe e lumtur…. Na ishte…
Të lumtur, të qeshur, të gëzuar e të kapur dorë për dore shkuan të dy të rinjtë në pallat. Aty Diella u tregoi prindëve si ndodhi duke ju thënë se akoma atje ndodhej thika, ku është mbërthyer koka e gjarrpërit.Aty “I Huaj” deklaroi se ishte gati të bënte më shumë se sa kaq. Ishte gati të sakrifikonte edhe jetën e tij për Diellën e bukur dhe të dashur, sepse tanimë zëmra e tij i përkiste asaj.
- Marr guximin Madhëri të kërkoj dorën e bijës suaj, sepse një fuqi tjetër që unë nuk e di, i afroi zemrat tona!
Mbreti përsëri e dëgjoi të huajin me durim e përsëri i tha :
- Miku im më i mir është ai që më kërkon dorën e vajzës!Të respektoj edhe unë për çiltërsinë. Nesër do të kthej përgjigje.
Këto tha mbreti dhe për gjithë natën i la të rinjtë në ankthin e pritjes. Lumi që shkonte poshtë këmbëve të tyre fjeti, ata nuk fjetën atë natë.E kush nuk u jep të drejtë? Ah sikur të ishin të gjithë të lumtur, sa ata! 
- “Mendohu një natë dhe vepro të nesërmen”- thotë një fjal e urtë. Këtë e dinte shum mirë dhe e zbatonte me fanatizëm mbreti, për rastet kur ishin shum të rëndësishme për jetën.Ditën e nesërme u mblodh oborri mbretëror dhe të rinjtë erdhën gjith ankth. Sapo kishte ikur vesa nga trëndafilat. Kjo sipas të parëvet, ishte koha më e mirë kur dikush duhej të fillonte diskutimin e diçkaje serioze ose të merrje vendime serioze.
Të dy të rinjtë erdhën pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë përpara fronit mbretëror! Kuriozë e të pa fajshëm.Atë ditë shkëlqenin jo vetëm fytyrat e tyre por gjithë pallati.
- Babai im i dashur : Pëveç mirënjohjes dhe dashurisë që ka për prindërit kjo zemra ime, më thotë se asgjë nuk do vendosë që të plagosë zemrën e prindit që e kam pasur dhe e kam të shënjtë. 
Mbreti ngriti pak dorën, për të treguar se donte të fliste ai. Sytë e të gjithëve u përqëndruan tek ai. Kapi dorën e mbretëreshës dhe e mori midis duarve të tija. Pastaj me një zë të qartë, që ta dëgjonin të gjithë i tha së bijës këto fjalë:
- Bija ime ! Çdo gjë në jetë e ka një kuptim. E kam për detyrë, të mos mbyll sytë pa j’u dhënë një sqarim, që për ju fëmijët e mij, është një mësim. Edhe çdo veprim që bëjmë, e ka një arsye dhe një kuptim!Emrat që j’u kam vënë, nuk janë rastësi dhe të pa kuptimtë! Mendohuni dhe do ta zgjidhni.Janë ndienjat më njerëzore që kanë mbretëruar dhe do të jetojnë sa të jetë bota. Pa to, i gjithë fisi i jonë do të ishte i pa vlerë dhe nuk do jetonte dhe mbretëronte si deri më sotë.Ne si prindër një ditë e prisnim këtë ndryshim.Të tre emrat janë domethënës dhe secili ka cilësitë e veta. Emri që ti mban, shpreh shum gjëra. Dielli dhe drita e tij është fillimi i jetës që jetojmë. Pa dritë nuk ka jetë. Drita është ajo që i jep jetë gjithçkaje mbi tokë.Drita ndriçon mëndjet dhe zëmrat e çdo njeriu.Njerzit betohen ” Për dritën e syve “. Të dua si sytë ndaj dëgjomë një fjalë.Tre gjëra duhet ti mbrosh e ti respektosh në jetë ; Prindërit …, Vëndin …, Gjuhën .Sepse vetëm me anë të gjuhës së nënës, njerzit komunikojnë, shprehin dëshirat dhe ndjenjat e tyre për cilindo! Shprehin mërzitjen dhe gëzimin! Shprehin urrejtjen dhe dashurinë! Dua që, kudo që të jeni dhe sado që të jetoni, asnjëherë të mos humbisni cilësitë, që ju përkasin. Janë cilësi që të falin miq, ashtu si miqësia me mbretërinë e Qiellit.Nuk jam kundër dëshirës dhe dashurisë së zëmrës tënde, po qe se ajo është e vendosur.Drita e qiellit dhe e tokës ndriçoftë zëmrat dhe mëndjet tuaja.
Kaqë tha mbreti dhe i dha të drejtën të Huajit, për të shprehur mendimin e tij.
- Jam i lumtur që fati më pruri këtu. Kujtoja se isha më fatkeqi, por është e kundërta. Do ti pakësoja vlerën po të shtoja më tepër nga ç’tha bija juaj.
Mbreti dha porositë të bëheshin gati për dasmën.Ishte dasma e parë që bënte mbreti. 
Ceremonija e dasmës ishte mjaft e madhe. Thonë se morën pjesë Dielli, Hëna dhe Toka bashkë. Thonë se nëntë ditë resht, vinin krushqë e dasmorë, nga të gjitha anët e botës. Thonë, se vetëm ditën kur Diella doli nuse, u pi aq verë, sa mund të mbushje tre puse nga dymbëdhjet pashë të thellë. Për shtatë ditë të tjera mbas dasmës, nuk pushoi muzika!
Oh! Të mos harrojmë më të bukurën. Ç’ka hequr i huaj, kur u bë dhëndërr. As në ëndërr nuk e kishte parë, e nuk e dinte, se do rrihej, siç u rrah. Kur do hynte në odën e nuses, dasmorët ishin rreshtuar në dy rreshta, të gjatë sa balli i një ushtrie në fushën e luftës dhe ai duhej të kalonte në mes të tyre. I shkreti ai, nga të mbrohej më parë. Secili nga dasmorët duhej ta qëllonte patjetër njëherë me pëllëmbë. Kështu e kërkonte zakoni.Lëre pastaj disa të dehur që ja këpusnin me shkelma bythëve!I shkreti ai, kur hyri tek nusja! Nuk dinte çfar të mbante më përpara me dorë! Hyri me vrap dhe e mbylli shpejt derën pas tij. Por ! Ah ! Kur hyri brënda dhe pa Diellën të veshur me fustanin e nusërisë! I harroi të gjitha shkelmet e pëllëmbat! Ju dukë se, ishte futur në portën e parajsës së imagjinuar e treguar!Ajo, vërtet ja kishte vjedhur dritën diellit, që ishte futur brënda.
Ai sikur hyri në një kopësht trëndafilash. Diella e veshur me fustan të bardhë, qëndronte në këmbë, në mes të odës se stolisur me perde në ngjyrën e qiellit. Pranë saj ishte një shtrat i stolisur me lloj-lloj lulesh, e që kundërmonte aromë të këndëshme. Ajo akoma e mbante fytyrën të mbuluar , sipas zakonit dhe priste atë që do ta shtrinte në shtratin e nusërisë, t’ja hiqte mbulesën nga fytyra . I Huaj, ja ngriti duvakun ngadalë, duke shijuar gjithë bukurinë e asaj fytyre njomzake, që e kalonte vlerën e xhevaireve, vëthëve dhe gjerdanit me gurë të çmuar që zbukuronte qafën e saj. Në buzët e saj kishte çelur trëndafili më i bukur i botës. Ai nuk priti më, por e mori kokën e Diellës midis duarëve dhe e puthi. Disa thonë se ngriu ajo puthje në buzët e tyre ! Disa thonë se ishte e njëmijta herë që e puthte atë natë ! Por e vërteta është se, ata u gdhinë zgjuar duke u puthur dhe ajo ishte nata më e lumtur e tyre.
Kjo është një histori shum e bukur më vehte, po sotë nuk qëndrojmë atje. Do shohim e do ecim më shpejt se koha, më shpejt se vitet, më shpejt se drita.
Vitet kalonin dhe ndryshime erdhën edhe në jetën e djemve të mbretit. Ata u martuan e bënë nga një vatër fëmijë sejcili. Mreti nuk la asnjërin nga fëmijët me kokë mënjanë. Të treve u dha atë pjesë të mbretërisë që u takonte. U ndërtoj nga një pallat më vehte dhe u tha që secili të shikonte pronat e tij, ti shtonte e ti begatonte më shumë. Të mos kishin pakënaqësira me njëri-tjetërin e të mos grindeshin kurrë. Të kishin kujdes e të mos dëgjonin ndonjë tjetër, shok, mik, apo të huaj, cilindo qoftë, të mos e lejonin të fuste zilinë ndërmjet tyre! Sepse zilija dhe ambicja e keqe pillnin grindjen, sherrin, përçarjen, mërinë, e plotë të këqija të tjera si këto. Kjo botë ka vënd për të gjithë njerzit me zemër, por kurrë nuk ka vënd, e nuk nxë, xhelozinë, e mërinë e sëmurë !

----------


## Colomba

Faleminderit xfiles dhe 2043 per sugjerimet!
Nje falenderim special per Mario dhe Cold Fusion ,per perrallat e mrekullueshme qe keni sjell! :Lulja3:

----------


## Ora

http://vogelushet.blogspot.com/search/label/perralle

----------


## Lordlover

> Ne fakt folklori shqiptar eshte teper i perzier ashtu si edhe te tjeret me folklorin e vendeve fqinj, e sidomos ne Ballkan ku ka shume popullsi te ndryshme ne nje siperfaqe relativisht te vogel, kjo eshte  nje perzierje e pazgjidhshme.
> Te njejtat gojdhena  apo peralla, ekzistojne ne serbet,  boshnjaket,  shqiptaret, greket, malazeste, bullgaret maqedonet etj. Vetem se personazhet kane emra te ndryshem.
> 
> Dhe secili komb i mbron keto gojdhena apo peralla si te vetat.
> Zakonisht keto dallohen vetem nga elemente teper te vecante te gjuhes, por gjithsesi  nder vite ka humbur origjina e tyre.


Pershendetje dr.2043!
Një nder llojet e krijimtarisë gojore është edhe përralla.
Krijimtaria jonë gojore asnjehere nuk ka qene e izoluar nga ajo e popujve fqinjë, ka pika te shumta takimi mes tyre, pajtohem me ty, por ka edhe elemente te shumtë origjinal dhe autokton.
Takimet dhe ngjashmëritë shfaqen ne tema e motive, në përshkrimin e pamjeve, në karakteret e personazheve, në bukuritë e personazheve, në veprimet e qenive mitologjike dhe në raportet e tyre me njerzit etj.
Problemet që ngrihen rreth origjinalitetit dhe atuktonisë se folklorit tonë, të lidhjeve të tij me atë të popujve fqinjë, mund të zgjidhen drejt vetëm përmes studimeve krahasuese, duke studiuar thellë epiken gojore shqiptare, si njëren nder epikat më të lashta cilësore e vëllimore të gadishullit Ballaknik. Deri tash keto studime kanë munguar.

----------


## yllbardh

Nji djalosh kishte dalë për gjah ne malet e Shqipnisë. Nji shqipe fluturoi sipër tij, dhe u ndal në majë të nji shkrepi. Shqipja ishte jashtëzakonisht e madhe dhe mbante në çapojt nji gjarpën. Mbas pakë shqipja fluturoi prej shkrepit ku kishte çerdhen. Djaloshi u ngjit atëherë në majë te shkrepit, dhe gjeti në çerdhe zogun e shqipes qe po luente me gjarpënin e mbytun. Por gjarpëni nuk ishte vërtetë i mbytun. Befas ai lëvizi, ngrejti kryet, nxori thimthin dhe bani me pickue zogun. N'atë ças djaloshi nxori harkun, dhe vrau me shigjetë gjarpënin. Mandej ai mori zogun e shqipes dhe u nis kah shpia e vet. Befas ai ndigjoi mbi krye zhurmën e krahëvet te shqipes.

"Pse ma grabite foshnjen?" thirri shqipja.Eagle

"Foshnja asht imja, sepse unë e shpëtova nga gjarpëni që ti nuk kishe mbyte" përgjegji djaloshi.

"Jepmë foshnjen time, dhe unë të jap si shpërblim mprehtësinë e syvet të mi dhe fuqinë e krahëvet të mi. Ti do të jeshë i pamposhtun dhe do të quhesh me emnin tim!"

I riu i dha shqipes zogun e vet. Kur u rrit zogu, ai i sillej mbi krye djaloshit, që tash ishte ba burr. Me harkun e vet ai mbyti shumë bishë të pyllit, dhe me shpatën e vet preu shumë anmiq të vendit. Ndër të gjitha këto vepra shqipja i printe dhe e drejtonte.

I çuditun nga këto punë, populli e zgjodhi mbret gjuetarin trim. Ai e quejti Shqiptar, që do me thanë "Bir i Shqipes", dhe mbretnia e tij mori emnin Shqipni, që do me thanë "Vendi i Shqipevet."

----------


## Askusho

*NJËQIND GËNJESHTRA PA NJË TË VËRTETË 
(Përrallë shqiptare)*

Na ishte seç na ishte. Ishte një herë një baba me tre fëmijë që skishte gjë tjetër veç shpirtit dhe një kasolle të shkatërruar, një kalë, një shalë dhe një fre. Kur i erdhi çasti i vdekjes, thirri të tre bijtë e u tha:
-Unë jam duke vdekur dhe gjë e mall spo u lë; por jetoni me nder, mos e lëshoni njëri tjetrin dhe, si mbas moshës që keni, kalin ta marrë më i madhi, i dyti të marrë shalën e i treti frerin.
Plaku dha shpirt. Mbas pak kohe vëllai i madh u tha:
-Po dal me kalin që më ra në pjesë të fitoj, mbase ia gjej edhe shalën edhe frerin.
Del dhe piqet me një tregtar të madh:
-Puna e mbarë!
-Mbarë e paç! Çe mirë të solli nga këto anë?  e pyeti tregtari.
-Doja ti gjeja kalit shalë dhe frerë  përgjigjet ai.
-Ti jap unë  i thotë tregtari  shalë e fre, në qoftë se di të më rrëfesh njëqind gënjeshtra pa një të vërtetë; përndryshe kali që ke bëhet imi.
-Mirë, e thënë e bërë  thotë vëllai i madh.
Fillon të rrëfejë njëqind të gënjeshtërta pa një të vërtetë; por smundi të rrëfente më shumë se tridhjetë dhe kështu që e humbi kalin.
Mbas pak kohe i shkon mendja vëllait të dytë të dalë me shalën për të fituar, që ti gjejë kalin dhe frerin. Takon tregtarin me të cilin ishte ndeshur i vëllai.
-Puna e mbarë!
-Mbarë e paç!
-Kam ardhë - i thotë vëllai i dytë - të fitoj; ndoshta i blej edhe kalin edhe frerin.
-Kalin dhe frerin ti jap unë  ia kthen tregtari  në qoftë se je i zoti të më tregosh njëqind të gënjeshtërta pa një të vërtetë; përndryshe shala bëhet imja.
-Mirë  i thotë vëllai i dytë.
Fillon të tregojë njëqind të gënjeshtërta pa një të vërtetë; por smundi të tregonte më shumë se pesëdhjetë dhe kështu që e humbi shalën dhe u kthye në shtëpi duarthatë.
Vëllai më i vogël ishte qeros, por shumë i zoti. Një ditë prej ditësh merr frerin dhe del për të fituar për të gjetur kalë e shalë.
Piqet në rrugë me tregtarin e madh, që ua kishte punuar të vëllezërve.
-Puna e mbarë!
-Mbarë e paç!
-Kam dëgjuar  i thotë qerosi  se ti fiton me gënjeshtra dhe ti më merr frerin, unë të marr kalë e shalë.
-Ska më mirë  ia kthen tregtari  por nisja, në qe se më nxjerr njëqind të gënjeshtërta pa një të vërtetë.
U çova një ditë, filloi qerosi, e sish ditë, kishte bletë e skishte, i numërova e si numërova, i numërova e si numërova e smund ti numëroja; hyra dhe numërova mizat e bletës e më doli një më pak. U mërzita edhe më fort pse kishte humbë një mizë blete, e mora një gjëlpërë dhe një bërthamë e shkova në breg të detit. Kur mbërrita në breg të detit, kqyra mos e shihja kund mizën e nuk e pashë; ngula atëherë gjilpërën në tokë e hypa majë gjilpërës e pashë përtej detit të zi një bujk që po e lëronte tokën me një buall e me një mizë blete. E njoha se ishte miza ime; por skisha si ta kaloja detin. Mbolla atëherë farën e kungullit e u ula e fjeta.
Sa fjeta unë, fara kishte mbirë e kishte lëshuar një degëzë të hollë e të gjatë mbi shpinën e detit deri në bregun përtej. U çova prej gjumit e nëpër degëz kalova detin e shkova te ai që po punonte tokën.
-Puna e mbarë!
-Mbarë e paç!
-Po si ma ke marrë mizën e bletës e punon me të?  i thashë. Be e rrufe ai, se sta kam marrë, por ka ardhë vetë.
-Mirë, - i thashë  nuk po prishemi për kaq gjë; por më laj dëmin që më ke bërë!
-Po ta laj, - mu përgjigj por prit sa të mbjell farën e të piqet kjo që mbolla, e ta korr, ta shij e ta hedh ndër thasë.
Sa e mbolli edhe atë që i pat mbetur, mbiu çka hodhi, u rrit, u poq, e korri, e shiu e mi mbushi thasët.
-Ja, -tha, -grurin për dëmin dhe miza jote.
Ngarkova grurin në të dy anët e mizës, hypa në mes të barrëve, u fala me bujkun e u nisa të kthehem. Kur mbërrita në mes të detit pashë se po rëndonte njëra anë e barrës, u ula në det, e numërova grurin kokërr për kokërr e më del një më tepër. Mora spatën e e çava më dysh, i bëra barrët baraz e u nisa për shtëpi. Kur hyra në oborr, mora vesh se më kishte lindur babai. Lumi kush po shkon, e lum kë po gjej. U gëzova fort e mendova ti bëja djepin babait. Mora dyqind spatarë e i vura të presin në një pyll: por sdolën dërrasat për djepin; mora një ashkël, që kishte mbetur në teh të spatës e doli e tepëroi edhe për një stol të vogël. Duhej të punoheshin edhe shpërgëjt. Thirra dyqind qethtarë e i vura të qethnin dymijë dhën, por sdoli leshi. Kishte mbetë një qime e vetme në teh të gërshërëve e me të mbarova shpërgëjt edhe një brez.
Një ditë më erdhi mendimi të dal për gjah. Kishim tri pushkë: dy të thyera e një pa çark, e tre zagarë: dy të ngordhur e një pa shpirt. Mora pushkën e paçark e zagarin e pashpirt e kërkova në mal e ndesha në tre lepuj: dy të ngordhur e një pa kurrëfarë jete. Me të parën herë që shtiva, vrava lepurin e pajetë e e vura në krahë. Duke ecë rrugës gjeta tri shtëpi: dy të rrënuara e njëra kishte rënë brënda; hyra në atë që kishte rënë brënda e gjeta tri plaka: dy qorre e një pa sy. Pyeta plakën e pasy nëse shihte kund ndonjë enë e ajo më dëftoi tre enë: dy të thyera e një pa bythë. Mora enën pa bythë e zjeva lepurin e pajetë; mishi më rrodhi, lëngun ma mbajti e hëngra vetë e hëngrën tri plakat.............................
-Mjaft, mjaft! tha tregtari, -se i ke kaluar njëqind gënjeshtra pa një të vërtetë. Ja kalin, shalën, shtëpinë time e mallin tim e i gëzofsh me gjithë vëllezër.
Vajti qerosi, mori edhe dy vëllezërit e jetoi si më i miri zotëri.
Përralla në Lesh, shëndeti prej nesh.

*Përshtati: Hiqmet Meçaj*

----------

